# Light weight All-purpose



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried the light weight compound in their tools? Is it really lighter..Can't seem to find any around this area..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes it is lighter, Try it and didnt like it, Fatboxes need mud with weight behind it to work the blade, Lighter mud seemed to scrape off, Lighter weight mud for me had poor tape bond, But that was all purpose, I think there is a light weight taping, Ask chris, I think hes a light weight mud fan, He would know, Look at the jobs that dude does :blink::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Yes it is lighter, Try it and didnt like it, Fatboxes need mud with weight behind it to work the blade


Is this a miss-type or something, or are you using a speak and type on your android phone:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is this a miss-type or something, or are you using a speak and type on your android phone:whistling2:


 
Haha, Oh crap, I usually read back and try and correct what i type, But thats called getting out of bed early, blurry eyed and spaced out after a broken nights sleep, Im sure you all know what thats like :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> Has anyone tried the light weight compound in their tools? Is it really lighter..Can't seem to find any around this area..


Today I went from Synko All Purpose Light, which we use most of, to them having me test try UltraLight Synko AP.

Datasheet - if your screen stays black, scroll it up and down, and sheet should appear: http://www.cgcinc.com/media/251377/synko ultralight drywall compound data sheet_eng.pdf

Interesting stuff. Seems like somewhere between Synko Light AP and ProRoc AP, but seeming to not have some of the problems I find with each.

Came out of my 10" and 12" boxes nice, when boxing flats and butt joints. It handled well with the little bit of hand coating I did with it. 

Too bad I didn't have any plastic bead to coat, to see how it delivered on one of its advantage claims: _Low shrinkage: Low shrinkage resulting in finer finished work and allowing the use of two coats over corner beads and fasteners.

_We use paper/metal bead mostly, and do that in 2 coats. Plastic bead: 3 coats almost always.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

As stated above it is lighter. 38 lbs. per APmix and 36 lb. per TAPING mix . They also make a topping that weighs the same as the AP but I dont use. Its even softer and only good for 2nd coats and finish coats (wouldnt use for 1rst coat on anything) Lite ap works awesome for everything except taping .Much easier on your tools and most importantly YOU :yes: On first coat of plastic trims would recommend mud max for a better bond and usually a 3rd coat is needed on plastics ( 2 load coats and a tight stripe where all the lil holes are for 3rd )


----------

